# Iphone 5 Prototyp eingeschaltet



## >M.Pain (3. September 2012)

Auf Youtoube ist jetzt ein Vid erschienen von einem angeblichen Iphone 5 Prototyp. Ihr habt in der letzten Zeit bestimmt alle die angeblichen Iphone 5 Komponenten gesehen, wie die aussenhülle den Dock Conector u.s.w.
In dem Video ist das Gerät voll Funktionsfähig und wird am schluss des Videos sogar eingeschaltet. Und da ist das Problem, nach dem einschalten taucht das Logo auf man solle das Iphone mit Itunes verbinden. Soviel ich weiss gibts diesen Itunes zwang nicht mehr und sollte das wirklich der Prototyp sein, sollte darauf min. IOS6 darauf laufen. Was denkt Ihr wie warscheinlich ist es dass das neue Iphone so aussieht wie auf dem Video?
Ich persönlich denke das all die Teile und Prototypen die bisher gezeigt wurden alles nur Fake ist und das Iphone am schluss komplett anders aussieht.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmZid5rtqBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. September 2012)

Naja. Prototyp bedeutet auch nicht das es das gleiche Design haben wird. Prototypautos fahren auch nicht mit dem fertigen Design auf der Straße rum sondern eher unauffällig als ein "stink normales Auto".

Aber warum wird da so ein Hype wieder um das iPhone 5 gemacht?


----------



## GTA 3 (3. September 2012)

Meine Fresse sieht das hässlich aus.


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Aber warum wird da so ein Hype wieder um das iPhone 5 gemacht?


 Um Apple Zeugs wird immer ein Hype hochgezogen, da brauchts keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund...

Sollte das gezeigte Ding wirklich das neue IPhone 5 sein dann schauts ja genau gleich aus wie das 4S, halt mit größerem Display...
Vllt. sind Apple ja die Ideen ausgegangen, aber hoffentlich verklagen die sich jetzt nicht selber...

Ich bin auch schon gespannt was die Teile dann wieder kosten werden, ich kann mich noch an den Mini-Herzstillstand erinnern, 
als ich sah, dass das 4'er mit 1500$ angeschrieben wurde...


----------



## ryzen1 (3. September 2012)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Um Apple Zeugs wird immer ein Hype hochgezogen, da brauchts keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund...
> 
> Sollte das gezeigte Ding wirklich das neue IPhone 5 sein dann schauts ja genau gleich aus wie das 4S, halt mit größerem Display...
> Vllt. sind Apple ja die Ideen ausgegangen, aber hoffentlich verklagen die sich jetzt nicht selber...
> ...



Das Video ist so schlecht belichtet, da hast du Recht. Große Unterschiede zum iPhone 4 sind hier echt nicht zu erkennen.
Aber ich enthalte hier mal ne wertende Meinung bevor man das ein wenig besser gesehen hat 



> Soviel ich weiss gibts diesen Itunes zwang nicht mehr und sollte das wirklich der Prototyp sein, sollte darauf min. IOS6 darauf laufen.



Richtig. Normal sollte man das Smartphone beim ersten Start direkt konfigurieren können ohne es an iTunes hängen zu müssen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (3. September 2012)

Wow welches davon ist jetzt das 5er


----------



## 10203040 (3. September 2012)

Fake. Wieso wird so etwas gepostet.


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. September 2012)

Wir sehen das iPhone 5 erst wenn ein Apple Mitarbeiter es wieder in ner Bar verliert


----------



## turbosnake (3. September 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Naja. Prototyp bedeutet auch nicht das es das gleiche Design haben wird. Prototypautos fahren auch nicht mit dem fertigen Design auf der Straße rum sondern eher unauffällig als ein "stink normales Auto".
> 
> Aber warum wird da so ein Hype wieder um das iPhone 5 gemacht?


 Meistens nicht. Sie haben  entweder das Design des Vorgängers (Mule) und fahren mit der Endkarossere rum. Die aber mehr oder weniger getarnt ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. September 2012)

Wenn man ganz genau hinsieht sieht man, dass das Bild auf dem Display eingefügt wurden ist. 

Alleine schon das Timing wo der Finger auf die  Ein Taste drauf drückt, haut irgendwie nicht so ganz mit dem Timing des Anzeigelogos hin. 
Also Fake!


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. September 2012)

Das neuste Video von iPhone 5
iPhone 5 World Exclusive hands on by GSM Israel English Version - YouTube


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. September 2012)

was mich ja an dem neusten Video verwundert ist, das es wohl auf der IFA gezeigt wurde.
Wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste das doch überall als Schlagzeile stehen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. September 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Das neuste Video von iPhone 5
> iPhone 5 World Exclusive hands on by GSM Israel English Version - YouTube


 
Hatten wir bereits gestern hier schon besprochen gehabt und ist auch ein fake.


----------



## christian.pitt (3. September 2012)

> Ich persönlich denke das all die Teile und Prototypen die bisher gezeigt wurden alles nur Fake ist und das Iphone am schluss komplett anders aussieht.



DAS glaube ich nämlich auch - nichts anderes, als beim vermeintlichen iphone 5 release letztes jahr, der ja bekanntlich das iphone 4s brachte...
ich glaube, dass dies alles von apple bewusst gestreut wird, um hypes und spekulationen anzufachen - nichts anderes als marketing...


----------



## Sight (4. September 2012)

Dieses ganze Applezeug ist nur eine Modeerscheinung und wird in den nächsten 20 Jahren, wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden...

Ach und ja... jetzt wir das Teil in die Länge gezogen, später in die Breite, dann siehts aus wie ein Galaxy Note, dann wird Samsung wieder verklagt (ah ne, Klage ist ja schon draussen gegen das Note), dann sichert man sich schon mal das Design für später ab.


----------



## JimSim (4. September 2012)

Also angeblich war das Design für das iPhone 5 bereits fertig als Steve Jobs noch gelebt hatte und sollte eigentlich an Stelle des 4S vorgestellt werden. Nach dem Tod von Jobs wollte man jedoch keinen zu großen Sprung im Design machen, damit die "Jünger" noch sehen konnten, das man trotz Jobs Tod immer noch an den alten Tugenden und Design festhält. So wurde dann anstatt dem iPhone 5 das 4S vorgestellt.

Das größere bzw. längere Display würde da schon gut zum 5er passen. Schließlich hatte Jobs ja noch gesagt das 3.5" Displays optimal wären, ein wechsel auf ein größeres Format kurz nach Jobs Tod wäre manch einem Anhänger vielleicht sauer aufgestoßen. Und ganz ehrlich groß was verändern können die am Rest ja auch nicht, ohne dass das iPhone seine Erkennungsmerkmale verliert, die Apple ja momentan fleißig vor Gericht verteidigt. Ich halte die "Prototypen" und Kopien aus China schon für in etwa realistisch. Das Apple typische Design verfolgt doch eigentlich eine sehr klare und schlichte Philosophie. Das sieht zugegebener Maßen meistens recht schick aus (auch wenn mir das langgezogene Display hier nicht zusagt), aber große Variationsmöglichkeiten hat man da als Designer nicht...  Naja, ist ja nur noch ne gute Woche hin... Dann können wir über das iPhone 6 spekulieren.


----------



## Krautmaster (4. September 2012)

sieht doch genauso aus wie alle bisherigen Leaks. Das Aussehen des iPhone 5 is doch längst bekannt o.O


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. September 2012)

Sight schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses ganze Applezeug ist nur eine Modeerscheinung und wird in den nächsten 20 Jahren, wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden...


Was denn, so bald schon? 

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso so ein Wirbel um das neue iPhone gemacht wird. 
Es ist doch ziemlich egal, wie es aussieht.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. September 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> ... jedoch keinen zu großen Sprung im Design machen, damit die "Jünger" noch sehen konnten,...
> 
> ... größeres Format kurz nach Jobs Tod wäre manch einem Anhänger vielleicht sauer aufgestoßen. ...


 
Was soll denn das mit dem Jünger und Anhänger?!
Ich benutz ein iPhone 4. Weils mir gefällt und mir einfach kein anderes Smartphone zuspricht. Und das ist das einzige Apple Gerät in meinem Zuhause.
Bin ich jetzt auch ein Apple Jünger oder was willst du damit ausdrücken?




Nailgun schrieb:


> Was denn, so bald schon?
> 
> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso so ein Wirbel um das neue iPhone gemacht wird.
> Es ist doch ziemlich egal, wie es aussieht.


 
Letztendlich entscheiden wir, wie viel Aufmerksamkeit das iPhone bekommen sollt.
Alles was bis jetzt über das iPhone 5 bekannt wurde, wurde doch nur von den Usern verteilt.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Was denn, so bald schon?



Dann wäre das "Applezeug" über 50 Jahre am Markt gewesen. Recht lang für eine "Modeerscheinung" 

-----

Ich lasse mich einfach mal überraschen, wie es letztlich aussieht. Auf diese ganzen Leaks gebe ich gar nix.


----------



## JimSim (4. September 2012)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Was soll denn das mit dem Jünger und Anhänger?!
> Ich benutz ein iPhone 4. Weils mir gefällt und mir einfach kein anderes Smartphone zuspricht. Und das ist das einzige Apple Gerät in meinem Zuhause.
> Bin ich jetzt auch ein Apple Jünger oder was willst du damit ausdrücken?



Das kommt drauf an. Stehst du bereits 3 Tage vor erscheinen eines neuen Apple-Produkts vor'm Apple- Store in der Schlange und kaufst sowieso exklusiv Apple?

(Ja, solche Leute gibt es, und kenn ich...)

Bzw. wie würdest du Leute nennen, die erbost darauf reagieren wenn Apple nach Steve Jobs Tod das Design stärker ändert?


----------



## ryzen1 (4. September 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an. Stehst du bereits 3 Tage vor erscheinen eines neuen Apple-Produkts vor'm Apple- Store in der Schlange und kaufst sowieso exklusiv Apple?
> 
> (Ja, solche Leute gibt es, und kenn ich...)
> 
> Bzw. wie würdest du Leute nennen, die erbost darauf reagieren wenn Apple nach Steve Jobs Tod das Design stärker ändert?


 
Ich dachte nur, dass du damit gleich alle iPhone User über einen Kamm scheren wolltest


----------



## JimSim (4. September 2012)

Nene, trotz ner gesunden Aversion gegen Apple bin ich da nicht ganz so extrem. 
Kann schon verstehen warum man sich Zeug von Apple kauft, die Produkte haben ja durchaus gewisse Vorzüge und ihren Reiz. Trotzdem war und ist sich Apple durchaus bewusst, das einige Menschen auf dieser feinen Welt eine unnatürlich starke Verbindung mit der Firma Apple, und Steve Jobs insbesondere, pflegt. Und denen wollt man so schnell nach Jobs Tod halt nicht auf die Füße treten. Verständlich, wenn man mich fragt. (Apple, nicht die Jobs Jünger.  )


----------



## christian.pitt (4. September 2012)

das war anders - es gab massive probleme mit dem herstellungsprozess des iphone 5, deshalb entschloss man sich das 4s zu releasen
natürlich auch wieder nur gerüchte, aber das klingt für mich sehr logisch, da im vorfeld eine menge über vergrößerten bildschirm usw. spekuliert worden ist, und dann das 4s released worden ist (das war auch für mich eine herbe enttäuschung, da ich mir dieses iphone eigentlich kaufen wollte...)


----------



## blackout24 (4. September 2012)

Ihh sieht das komisch aus. Steve Jobs rotiert sicher in der iCloud.


----------



## DaStash (4. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ihh sieht das komisch aus. Steve Jobs rotiert sicher in der iCloud.


 
Sicher das er nicht in der iHell rotiert?? 

Topic:
Ob nun Dummy oder nicht, dass Design scheint zu stimmen. Jedenfalls wenn man nach den iPhone5 Hüllen geht, die es auf der aktuellen IFA zu sehen gab.
Für mich deutlich zu klein und unproportional, siehe gleiche Breite nur länger.

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (4. September 2012)

Ich finde es sieht  ein bisschen  wie ein Galaxy Nexus aus mit dem langen Display, bloss das es fürchterlich wulstig rüber kommt mit den dicken Rändern wie ne Hornbrille.
Da passt das gebogene oval des Nexus irgendwie besser.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sicher das er nicht in der iHell rotiert??
> 
> Topic:
> Ob nun Dummy oder nicht, dass Design scheint zu stimmen. Jedenfalls wenn man nach den iPhone5 Hüllen geht, die es auf der aktuellen IFA zu sehen gab.
> ...


Man redet nicht schlecht über Tote. 

Waren die Hüllen von Apple??


----------



## Sinister213 (4. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sieht  ein bisschen  wie ein Galaxy Nexus aus mit dem langen Display, ...


 
Das Nexus ist doch nicht länglich Oo
Das S3 ist sogar 1cm länger und nicht viel breiter und sieht noch lange nicht so unproportional aus wie das "IPhone5"


----------



## DaStash (4. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man redet nicht schlecht über Tote.


Satire darf das. 
Aber zugegebener Maßen zeigt sich da schon ein wenig das schlechte Gewissen. 


> Waren die Hüllen von Apple??


Nein, von einem großen Anbieter also kein "billig" China Händler. Der Stand war auch so mit der größte für mobile Cases.
Kann man bei Bedarf z. H. nachschauen wie der Hersteller hieß.

@Sinister
Das S3 ist viel breiter als das iPhone4/5.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. September 2012)

Das könnte genauso gut eine Werbeaktion gewesen sein, um Leute an den Stand zu locken. So lange Apple nichts öffentlich macht, ist alles relativ.


----------



## DaStash (4. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das könnte genauso gut eine Werbeaktion gewesen sein, um Leute an den Stand zu locken. So lange Apple nichts öffentlich macht, ist alles relativ.


Glaube ich nicht, denn die lagen dort rum, bzw. wurden ausgestellt, ohne das durch Schilder oder Ähnliches darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Und sie entsprechen exakt der im Video zu sehenden Form.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2012)

In 8 Tagen wissen wir mehr


----------



## DaStash (4. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> In 8 Tagen wissen wir mehr



Ich bin sehr gespannt. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das ein komplett unerwaretes design kommt. Stichwort Tropfenform. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das ein komplett unerwaretes design kommt. Stichwort Tropfenform.



Das hoffe ich. Denn so wirklich gefällt mir ein in die Länge gezogenes 4S bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> In 8 Tagen wissen wir mehr


 
Hast du dein Zelt vor dem Verkaufsshop schon aufgeschlagen?


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dein Zelt vor dem Verkaufsshop schon aufgeschlagen?



Nee, ich habe meine Frau mit dem Schlafsack hingeschickt


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nee, ich habe meine Frau mit dem Schlafsack hingeschickt


 
Deine Frau ärgert sich jetzt dass sie noch keine Kinder hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Frau ärgert sich jetzt dass sie noch keine Kinder hat.



Das glaube ich auch.
Aber sie braucht ja jetzt nur noch nach Köln. Da gibt es jetzt einen Apple Store. Dann hat sie es nicht so weit 

Aber im Ernst: Wenn es mir gefällt, dann wird es ganz normal über T-Mobile oder Apple bestellt


----------

